# Chuck backplate and UPS



## RogerP (30 Aug 2014)

Want a backplate for my lathe with oddball M39 4 nose thread - found one in US for $26.

Only problem is they want $126 UPS shipping! :shock: 

Forget it.


----------



## Inspector (30 Aug 2014)

Ask them if they will ship it by mail (USPS) rather than the private courier (UPS, FedEx, etc.). A flat rate box out of their country should be a quarter or less than what you were quoted. 

Pete


----------



## RogerP (30 Aug 2014)

Inspector":2nvfd87w said:


> Ask them if they will ship it by mail (USPS) rather than the private courier (UPS, FedEx, etc.). A flat rate box out of their country should be a quarter or less than what you were quoted.
> Pete


I tried that, they will only ship as stated. 

I've just found another US company that has a similar item who will ship by USPS and total including the shipping is $58. 

Much better


----------



## Inspector (30 Aug 2014)

Glad you found a solution. 

Pete


----------

